# System low on memory?!??!?!?!



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

I just downloaded Sony Vegas 8, but when I try to run it it says..
_"System is low on memory. You may be able to reduce memory usage by closing other applications."_
But I have no other applications opened... 

I have 29 days left of the trial, & I have to edit a four hour show that I did last friday.
HELP!!!


----------



## wboling78 (Mar 4, 2008)

What are the specs of your computer? Laptop/desktop? Try turning off all aero features, might help a good bit.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm a noob at this technical stuff.

Well I have a HP Pavillion dv2000 Laptop
about 60g of memory left.

What's an aero feature?


----------



## saintecho01 (Aug 1, 2007)

thats not memory thats your hard drive storage space, get you task manager up (right click on bottom bar/start menu) then task manager-performance,look there at memory,maybe post a screen shot.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

lol.
opps, my bad.
aight got you, brb.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

Whoa. I'm guessing that's not too good.
How can I get it lower?


----------



## saintecho01 (Aug 1, 2007)

my advise would be to get more memory, your using 512mb so id buy a second 512mb.



at least 512 as i see the program requires a min of 1 gb


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

what exactly is it?? & how do i do that?
where do i hook it up to??


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

The program you're trying to run requires a minimum of 1GB of RAM to run after checking the specs on their website. You have 512 MB right now which is half of this. Therefore the program is not going to run without upgrading the computer. With it being a laptop, you would likely have to get a computer store to upgrade it depending on your expertise with a computer. Laptops can be pretty tricky to upgrade at times.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

echidnablade said:


> The program you're trying to run requires a minimum of 1GB of RAM to run after checking the specs on their website. You have 512 MB right now which is half of this. Therefore the program is not going to run without upgrading the computer. With it being a laptop, you would likely have to get a computer store to upgrade it depending on your expertise with a computer. Laptops can be pretty tricky to upgrade at times.


ahhh... I have to upgrade it???
what is the part that I need to upgrade called? & the pricings for the part??


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

For that I would need to know a bit more on the system. When I looked up the dv2000 notebooks, it says the system is a custom to order system which means you would have picked specific parts for it. If it isn't a CTO system then there would be more to the model than dv2000 as that is also a series of notebooks. On the bottom of the notebook there should be a label that says the specific model ie dv2021ca or something like that. If you find that information, you can look up the exact type of memory in the computer and find the price on a site like hpshopping.com.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

echidnablade said:


> For that I would need to know a bit more on the system. When I looked up the dv2000 notebooks, it says the system is a custom to order system which means you would have picked specific parts for it. If it isn't a CTO system then there would be more to the model than dv2000 as that is also a series of notebooks. On the bottom of the notebook there should be a label that says the specific model ie dv2021ca or something like that. If you find that information, you can look up the exact type of memory in the computer and find the price on a site like hpshopping.com.


mine's a dv2315nr.
aight, thanks bro, i appreciate it. i guess i'll have to do some research.


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm, that is slightly confusing. When I pull up the specs here http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8746&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN , it says that the system should have 1024MB DDR2 RAM which would be 1 GB of memory. Sounds like the laptop is running with only half the RAM either installed or recognized. If you restart the laptop and tap the F10 key when the blue HP invent screen comes up, it should go into the BIOS screen and in there it should list the total installed RAM. What does it say there? Should be similar to the 1024 number if the full memory is installed.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

echidnablade said:


> Hmm, that is slightly confusing. When I pull up the specs here http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8746&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN , it says that the system should have 1024MB DDR2 RAM which would be 1 GB of memory. Sounds like the laptop is running with only half the RAM either installed or recognized. If you restart the laptop and tap the F10 key when the blue HP invent screen comes up, it should go into the BIOS screen and in there it should list the total installed RAM. What does it say there? Should be similar to the 1024 number if the full memory is installed.


yeah i know, i swear my labtop shoud've had more then 512 mb.
aight i'll do that now. brb.


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

From your screenshot it looks like you have Vista Home Premium at least...running that with 512 MB of RAM is a bit crazy...it would be very slow since at HP here we recommend a minimum of 1GB of RAM for that version of the OS.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

echidnablade said:


> From your screenshot it looks like you have Vista Home Premium at least...running that with 512 MB of RAM is a bit crazy...it would be very slow since at HP here we recommend a minimum of 1GB of RAM for that version of the OS.


Yup, the memory says 512 mb
Yeah i looked up my model dv2000 myself & it should have been 1 Gb.
but...
I had a problem with the motherboard a few months back & I had it switched with another one I bought from from e-bay. Do you think that the motherboard could be the problem? Or did we not connect it right?


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

You had it switched? As in you purchased a motherboard and then changed it out? Or you took it to a store and they changed the board out? If you took it somewhere to have it switched out, you may have lost a memory chip to the place you took it. That happened to my wife a couple years ago. :sigh:


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

echidnablade said:


> You had it switched? As in you purchased a motherboard and then changed it out? Or you took it to a store and they changed the board out? If you took it somewhere to have it switched out, you may have lost a memory chip to the place you took it. That happened to my wife a couple years ago. :sigh:


Home labor switched. 
So the memory is on the motherboard? 
Could it be that Hp has another dv2000 series with the 512 mb memory?

*****! Mabe I should've done some extra reaserch before buying things, espcially online. Hmm, brb I'm gonna go check up on the motherboard item that I bought right now on my e-bay account.

Is there a way I can extend the memory on my labtop?


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

You could extend the memory if the motherboard has an available slot on the board still. You would just have to purchase another stick of memory and put it into the slot. Only way that wouldn't be true is if the memory is built right into the motherboard somehow which I haven't seen much on the systems I've dealt with.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

HP Pavilion DV2000 MOTHERBOARD
model # 440768-001 

There was no specs that I saw.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

echidnablade said:


> You could extend the memory if the motherboard has an available slot on the board still. You would just have to purchase another stick of memory and put it into the slot. Only way that wouldn't be true is if the memory is built right into the motherboard somehow which I haven't seen much on the systems I've dealt with.


What kind of memory stick?? Connected on inside the laptop motherboard? or from the outside of the labtop?


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

Memory would be hooked into the motherboard itself...I can't get any sort of specs on that motherboard either. Just that it's designed for the dv2000 series notebooks, so I can't tell ya how much it will hold.

EDIT: Ok found the part number for the board that comes with that laptop originally. It's 447805-001, which is different than the one you have there...so might be why it has less memory.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

echidnablade said:


> Memory would be hooked into the motherboard itself...I can't get any sort of specs on that motherboard either. Just that it's designed for the dv2000 series notebooks, so I can't tell ya how much it will hold.
> 
> EDIT: Ok found the part number that comes with that laptop originally. It's 447805-001, which is different than the one you have there...so might be why it has less memory.


Yeah I figured that. ahhh.
You have any idea of where to get the extra memory chip?


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

That I'm not sure other than contacting HP Shopping about it and purchasing one. The part number for the memory that goes in the notebook originally is 417054-001 but that's the only information I can really give you there. Sorry I can't provide ya with more information then that. I work for Desktop tech support in HP so my access to notebook information is limited.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

echidnablade said:


> That I'm not sure other than contacting HP Shopping about it and purchasing one. The part number for the memory that goes in the notebook originally is 417054-001 but that's the only information I can really give you there. Sorry I can't provide ya with more information then that. I work for Desktop tech support in HP so my access to notebook information is limited.


Well I guess I got some reaserching to do. Thanks for sharing all the info & whatnot though man. I appreciate it.

but one more thing, as for the memory chips part number 417054-001, they're the some ones attached on the bottom of my labtop. because i do have them both... so it is because the motherboard?


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

This should show you where the memory is located on those laptops. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=us&lang=en&rule=44780&product=3370091&dlc=en Glad to be of what little help I can be though. :wave:

If both chips are there then it sounds like one is not being detected and maybe a bad motherboard.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

echidnablade said:


> This should show you where the memory is located on those laptops. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=us&lang=en&rule=44780&product=3370091&dlc=en Glad to be of what little help I can be though. :wave:
> 
> If both chips are there then it sounds like one is not being detected and maybe a bad motherboard.


awesome, i'll check out the link =)
i really hope its not the motherboard though.... x*( 
it's a b##ch switching it out.


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

Ya laptops are a pain most times switching parts compared to desktops, I will agree with you there. Good luck with figuring it out...I'll probably hang around the forums here if you do need more help with it. Going home soon though, it's getting late.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

I wonder, what's the other chip behind the one they take out in the clip? Is that another 512 mb chip as well?


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

ok i just figured somthing. 
is my laptop detecting the other 512 mb chip as well??
not sure if it is supposed to be like that.


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

It doesn't look like it is...there's no size listed for the second module at all. It recognizes the second slot but not that there is another memory card in it. Hmmm....maybe the board is working fine and it's a bad memory chip then.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

have any idea of which slot is which? I might just take out the 2 memory chips & put it back in & see if that'll help.


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

Unless they're labeled, nope I have no idea which is which.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

its koo. yeah i'm chatting with an online technician, hopefully i can get it all figured out. thanks for all the help man, i've learned alot today. haha.
take care.


----------



## saintecho01 (Aug 1, 2007)

check if its seen in the bios.


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

The way I increased my RAM on my laptop was goto crucial.com in I.E and they scan your computer and tell you what RAM you need. If you use DDR2 ram it is very cheap, and you might as well upgrade to 2,ooo RAM.

Or another way would be to use an XP system.

Did u change the motherboard yourself? And it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

d-thinkerdotcom said:


> The way I increased my RAM on my laptop was goto crucial.com in I.E and they scan your computer and tell you what RAM you need. If you use DDR2 ram it is very cheap, and you might as well upgrade to 2,ooo RAM.
> 
> Or another way would be to use an XP system.
> 
> Did u change the motherboard yourself? And it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


aight kool, i'll check it out.

a few days ago when i checked the memory compartment i saw that one of the memory chips where out of place, so im runing full 1024 MB now.
but i still can't run it, i contacted sony vegas for help but they haven't gottenback to me about it yet.


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

I just did some research, you may need 2000 RAM to run it on Vista. It will only work on 1024 well on XP. I have had no problems on XP.

Perhaps you can opimise your computer,
1
use ccleaner to clean your computer and deal with registry problems.
2
Auslogics Disc Defrag

ps both programs are free.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

damn. 2000 ram for visa??
you gotta be kidding me.

you know if i can switch my memory ram chips to 1GB each? because i might just have to do that.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello. . .

Sorry to barge in, but. . .

I would highly recommend, if not mandate, 2GB RAM.

The only Vista laptop around here with less than 2GB RAM is one with 1GB RAM that is used by the kiddies for the Internet only.

The Intel T7300 Core2 Duo 2GB RAM laptop that I am on right now freezes on occasion when anti-virus and other system-intensive applications run concurrently. Right now, the RAM usage is 1.73GB, with Internet Explorer taking 857.4MB - but that is with 22 IE windows open.

Best of Luck . . .

jcgriff2

.
.


----------



## echidnablade (Mar 5, 2008)

Good to see you figured that issue out with the memory.  I would have to agree with jcgriff2 though, Vista requires ALOT more memory then XP ever did. 1 GB with Vista Premium will give you the minimum performance for the system, 2 GB is like what 512 or possibly 1GB of RAM is to XP. Must be all the new fancy eye candy in Vista that requires more RAM.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

I figured that I should upgrade the memory.
Thanks again guys, much appreciated.

So should I just buy 1GB memory chips & switch them out with my old ones then?
I'm just afraid it might not work that way.


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

See CRUCIAL.COM

I had no problem with them.

2 pieces of advice:

1

First remove static from your hands. 

2

When you put the new RAM in for a laptop it has to be at a 45 degree angle - do not try to horizontally slide it in.


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

d-thinkerdotcom said:


> See CRUCIAL.COM
> 
> I had no problem with them.
> 
> ...


will do.
thanks for the tip man.


----------



## burhangondal (Feb 4, 2008)

u can increase ur page file and it wont go low on u and disable AERO.....u r gud then.....i m running my desktop with 512mb ram with vista ultimate.....and its working RALLY well...better responsive then xp thats wat i feel ......but if u r gamin and stuff then u must get ur system with 2gb TOTAL ram if u wanna enjoy vista with gamin and heavy software.....but sony vegas 8 hmm it should be okay if u increase ur page file and it would page all the other programes and will let sony vegas 8 use a bit more ram.....i have 2 gb of page file with 512 mb ram with an old motherboard with hyperthreading intel p4.....and vista pumping it up lol....


----------



## burhangondal (Feb 4, 2008)

but i have mah toshiba laptop with intel core 2 and 2 gb of ram and vista ULTIMATE.....i m jus telling u temporary solution by increasing page file but u should upgrade ur ram...


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

How do i increase the page file?


----------



## burhangondal (Feb 4, 2008)

mycomputer--->rightclick--->properties--->advance system settings--->click on first settings in performance--->then advance tab--->then click on change--->untick automatic paging file size for al drives ( if already unticked then leave it)--->highlight ur vista drive ( most likely C )--->then on the bottom click on custom size--->set intian size to 1500 and maximum size to 2000--->then on the right side click on SET---> then HIT OK and most likely vista will ask u to restart the computer if it doesnt u still do it manually----> DONE! ....have a happy fast comp not alot still helps alot....

leme know hows ur comp is and hows it workin  cya:wave:


----------



## artistry06 (Mar 5, 2008)

burhangondal said:


> mycomputer--->rightclick--->properties--->advance system settings--->click on first settings in performance--->then advance tab--->then click on change--->untick automatic paging file size for al drives ( if already unticked then leave it)--->highlight ur vista drive ( most likely C )--->then on the bottom click on custom size--->set intian size to 1500 and maximum size to 2000--->then on the right side click on SET---> then HIT OK and most likely vista will ask u to restart the computer if it doesnt u still do it manually----> DONE! ....have a happy fast comp not alot still helps alot....
> 
> leme know hows ur comp is and hows it workin  cya:wave:


thanks bro im restarting right now.


----------

